# Eagle's Last Flight



## DCBluesman

It is with much sadness that I must tell the forum of William "Eagle" Prisavage's passing.  Eagle died this afternoon of a brain aneurism.  I'm at a loss for words other than to say that one of my very best friends has taken his last flight.  I will post more as I learn more.  Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## ed4copies

Just talked with Lou.

If you can find it in your soul, pray for Eagle, his wife, Lynn and their family and his close friends.  He was a STRONG personality that supported those he liked.

May God grant him peace.


----------



## stevers

Oh my God, how sad. He was one our most creative turners. He will be greatly missed. Thanks for the notice Lou.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> It is with much sadness that I must tell the forum of William "Eagle" Prisavage's passing.  Eagle died this afternoon of a brain aneurism.  I'm at a loss for words other than to say that one of my very best friends has taken his last flight.  I will post more as I learn more.  Rest in peace, my friend.



Although we had only recently earned the _honor_ of being  Eagle's friends, the friendship formed fast and we feel like we have lost someone that had been in our lives since childhood. Eagle quickly endeared himself to us and we all became fast friends.  For those of you who never got a chance to meet or know Eagle - the world has lost a very unique and wonderful soul. 

Please pray for Eagle's wife, family and friends.. he really was a good heart and I know this will be a very hard time for them.

All of us will miss you terribly Eagle.  Fly High my Friend.










MLK - Mr. & Mrs!


----------



## GaryMGg

Oh Lord; what a tragedy -- I'm stunned.
First time I've shed tears in too long.
Rest in Peace my friend and know that we will meet again.


----------



## wdcav1952

Fair winds and following seas to a dear friend.  The few pens I have that were turned from his blanks will not be for sale at any price.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

As I wipe the tears I think back to our last conversation and our last words, yes my friend later. Cav thanks for the call.


----------



## GaryMGg

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Fair winds and following seas to a dear friend.  The few pens I have that were turned from his blanks will not be for sale at any price.


You can be sure of that.
It would be a wonderful gesture if this pen were returned to Lynn:







It is truly one of the Master's masterpieces.


----------



## BRobbins629

Ouch.  Can't think of anything better to say at a time like this.


----------



## gketell

I'm really sorry to hear of Eagle's passing.  He was a great craftsman.  His are the only pen pictures I have that I still look at go "how do you do that".  And his pentarsia pens like the one above were just fabulous.

He will be missed.  God speed to him and best wishes to his family!
GK


----------



## arjudy

[:0][:0]
What a tremendous loss.


----------



## gerryr

Words are not adequate to convey my feelings.  We didn't always agree, but he was always a friend and, I think, the most talented blank maker ever.  God speed, pal.


----------



## Rifleman1776

He was an artist with an artists temperament. Even though he and I had a falling out I still had a very special place in my heart for him. He was special with talents few, if any, can match. I'll pray for his family. Very sad news.


----------



## Mudder

I just returned home to read the sad news. Eagle and I had our ups and downs but I have always had great respect for his talents.


I regret that we'll never get the opportunity to "mend the fences". May he find peace.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Fair winds and following seas to a dear friend.  The few pens I have that were turned from his blanks will not be for sale at any price.
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure of that.
> It would be a wonderful gesture if this pen were returned to Lynn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is truly one of the Master's masterpieces.
Click to expand...


I had the pleasure of seeing one of these creations in person when I met Eagle in Chicago just a couple of months ago.  I can tell you not only was it one of his finest masterpieces, he was extremely proud of it.  He had every right to that pride.  It was a tremendous event and one that I will always cherish for the memories I will have of Eagle.

Mrs.


----------



## altaciii

The mystery of eagle will continue to be a part of the forum for a long time to come.  I never had the chance to talk or meet him but have admired his work from afar.  An artist in the true sense of the word.  He and all the work he would have created will be missed.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## mikes pens

I actually don't know what to say.  It is very sad.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

I joined the forum long after the Eagle saga had occurred...I did email him a while back, and he was very helpful and kind.  Although I didn't know him personally, it's always sad when a great craftsman passes on.  It must be sadder still for those of you who knew him well...

So my thoughts are with those of you whom Eagle knew well, and the loved ones he leaves behind.  

Andrew


----------



## TribalRR

This is very sad news indeed. We had just begun a friendship two weeks ago when he went out of his way to contact me and give me advice and words of encouragement. My thoughts a prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## ashaw

I am so sorry to hear the news.  Eagle was a good friend and was truly an artist with wood.  He will be greatly missed.  Our prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Snazzypens

This is a very sad day in penmaking he pushed our boundaries and made us aim higher with his work. I am sadden to hear this and I prayer for his family during this time
Toni


----------



## jeff

This is shocking, sad news. Eagle and I had many differences of opinion, but he certainly earned my respect.


----------



## ESwindell

WOW! I am deeply saddened by this news.  I never new Eagle, but like many I am taken aback by his work.  I envy those of you who got to meet him.  I will add Lynn and family to my prayer list.  The pen turning community has truly lost one of its finest craftsmen.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## airrat

I do not know what to say on this.  The blank Eagle donated for our fund raising raffle is beautiful and still sitting in the box.  Robert brought it over to our shop and was waiting to turn it. Now it will be turned (I am going to help Robert) and I think I will make a special stand to put it on for memories and never be sold for any price.  

I was working on a design for a Coaster to send him to say thank you.  Now I will be sending it with my condolences.  

What a true loss.  I pray for his family and for a speedy journey.  He will be truly missed.


----------



## fiferb

I had the the honor and pleasure to meet Eagle and I want to tell you what I know of him. Eagle called me out of the blue in November 2006. It was in response to Happy Thanksgiving thread that I had posted in. He'd remembered that my son was killed in Iraq just a year earlier. He wanted to know if he could come visit. He had something to give me. He drove well over and additional 2 hours out of his way to deliver a bullet casing pen made with deer antler and a bloodwood and holly cross. Not long ago Eagle and I agreed to meet at WoodZone in Columbia. We spent over 2 hours talking about various things. I purchased one of his blanks and he gave me another as an experimental piece. I haven't turned either yet but when I do, they'll never be sold either. My impression of Eagle was someone that was up front and didn't pull punches. He was also one of the nicest and most generous people I've met. You will be missed my friend.


----------



## cigarman

This is a terrible loss to his family, friends and to all of us the pen turning world.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## alphageek

My thoughts are with Eagle and his entire family tonight.  This is a great loss to the penturning community - everything I've seen of his (2nd hand via some of his friends) and in pictures are just amazing... An inspiration to us now and into the future.  I wish I would have gotten the chance to meet him in person.

I've been turning pens just undear a year now, I can't imagine the amount I have yet to learn to get to the skill and patience with a blank that Eagle had.

May he rest in peace and peace to his family.


----------



## leehljp

To me he was a true artist that was not bound by conventional thinking. His work inspired me and encouraged me. We emailed only about a half a dozen times or so, and to be truthful, while I was not intimidated by his unique personality, I was so in awe of his imagination that I held back in asking and dialoging, just waiting until I could step a few more notches. On those emails, he usually initiated the dialogs. I wish I had overcome my "shyness" in the midst of his greatness to communicate more.

He will be missed.

Thanks Lou for posting this. I will lift his family up in prayer, and those of you that called him your personal friend.


----------



## LEAP

His inspiration will live on, my prayers and condolences to his family and friends


----------



## BryanJon

This is very sad indeed! Eagle was so very talented. My prayers go out to his family. May God grant him peace.


----------



## VisExp

Not long after I joined the IAP I posted a question on the forum.  A couple of hours later my phone rang and a gruff voice said "This is Eagle, about that question you posted".  He had taken the time to find my phone number and reach out to help someone who was trying something new.  I know this was not the first time he had done this, and reading TribalRR's post above, it was obviously not the last time he did it.

I never had the pleasure of meeting Eagle but I have spent countless hours on the phone and exchanged many e-mails with him talking about segmented pens.  A real friendship was starting to develop as we slowly learned about each other, but for the most part we were both content to talk about a shared passion. 

I feel blessed to have been able to have shared that time with him.  To hear the passion in his voice, to have been constantly challenged by him.  I feel priviliged to have been taken under his wing.

In one of Steven Covey's books he talks about man's need "to live, to love, to learn and to leave a legacy".

Eagle did just that.

Blue Skies Forever Eagle.


----------



## jedgerton

Shortly after I started turning pens, I admired Eagle's work displayed on this site.  I knew very little about turning pens at that time and Eagle frequently provided patient answers to what I now know were some pretty silly questions.  I didn't read or take part in whatever happened on the site that led to his departure but I'm reminded of a saying I learned from a High School English teacher:

There is so much bad in the best of us
And so much good in the worst of us
It doesn't behoove any of us to speak poorly about the rest of us

Rest in peace Eagle.  Your family and this entire community will be in my prayers.

John


----------



## cowchaser

I did not know eagle either and I know some of you where great friends with him. I have admired his work shown on here as well. My condolences to his family and those of you that came to know him.


----------



## rdunn12

I never knew him or had any contact with him as he was gone before I became a member.But I have seen many of his blanks and they are without question the most unique and beautiful blanks I have ever seen.Rest in peace Eagle.We are praying for your family in this trying time.


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Oh my word...  This is very sad newes indeed!!!  I too have talked to him for hours on the phone and as others said, the guy was an amazing artist.  This is a big loss no only to his family and friends, all the entire pen people as a whole! [V]

Eagle and I had been planning a pen blank for myself too. Sadly I missed my chance to own one of his pen blanks in my collection.


----------



## PenWorks

Woodworkers & penmakers truly lost a great talent this day. How sad to hear this news.


----------



## Ligget

That is really sad news!


----------



## skiprat

Soar high my friend. I'm gonna miss you.

Here he is explaining the magic





Swearing not to reveal his secrets.


----------



## bigvoots44

Good bye eagle. May all of us who never met you get the opportunity to fly with you in the future. I only know you from your presence in the forum and have always admired you for being you. You were the kind of person who made America what it is. Straight up and willing to take it on the chin for your beliefs. Have a good flight and when you arrive at your destination may you find the peace you deserve. My condolences to your family. They have lost a great artist and person.

Fred


----------



## Darley

Lou your new is like a bomb shell to me didn't have the time to meet him in person but exchange few emails, Eagle was a fine craftman in a short time on this site he create the most wonderfull pens without any tutorial ( beside 1 ) it was up to us to "" think out of the box "" ( is favorite quote ), my prayers are with is family and friends,

Fly high Eagle, at least we will know that you will overseeing us


----------



## JohnU

I joined after Eagle left this site but continue to be inspired by his works of art.  I only wish I would have met him to thank him for sharing all of his talent and for inspiring me to try harder.  Eagle my prayer go out to you and your family.


----------



## pastorbill1952

With a very sad heart I say "until we meet again".  I was fortunate enough to have met Eagle personally and enjoyed knowing him as a friend.  We had many long and heart-felt conversations on Saturday mornings and not just on penturning.  He was true to himself as he understood that, and that made him a unique individual.  We laughed and hurt together and I will miss him.  May God grant his family & friends, comfort and peace during the days ahead.


----------



## Monty

I almost fell off my chair this morning as I read this. I'm shocked. 
Although I had not had the privilege of meeting him in person, I have talked with him on numerous occassions over the phone and known him as a friend for about 2 years now.
I know he spoke/typed his mind on issues and had made enemies, but in my NSHO, that is everyones loss. I too have been the reciepent of his random acts kindness. I had been supplying him with glue for about 6 months when out of the blue I received a blanks from him. I was succwssful in turning it and have send acqurired several more, in fact I have three in my shop right now, one about half way completed. I'm sure he will be with me in spirit as I complete his marvolus works of art. I'll be sure to post pictures of the completed pens when I finish them.
My deepest sympathy to his family. My prayers will be with them through these difficult times.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

I read this last night when Lou first posted, I still can't believe it is real,  He was a very inspiring man....I shared a few emails with him over the years, but I would not say we were friends but fellow pen turners....I respected his talent and vision a lot.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.....a true loss of a talent, more so a friend to many and family....


----------



## Verne

I'm at a loss for words. I am sad to say I never had any contact with him but certainly admired his work. May he rest in peace.
Vern


----------



## woody0207

I never had the privilege of any contact with Eagle but his work was truly stunning and he has been an inspiration to me. A true artist has been lost.


----------



## bitshird

I have always admired Eagles work, his artistry was a talent that will be missed, unfortunatly for me I missed a chance to communicate with him.Last may I asked about a cartridge pen with a Parker refill, and read the forum discussions, but unbeknown to me Eagle had sent me an email, somehow it got delivered to my junk folder, which I never check, I checked it yesterday, this was the entire message.
http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/cteaglesc/Perfect fit 338 gold 002.jpg
"Where the spirit does not work with the hand, there is no art". -- Leonardo da Vinci "Anyone can run a CNC who has patience and a half a brain." Joe Barringer of Barringer Cues 
 At first the senders address didn't register until I opened the link, I missed one of the greatest opportunities I've had since starting to turn pens.
 I wish now that I had checked the folder before this, his talent and artistry are a tremendous loss.
  To those fortunate enough to have known him and his family I offer my sincerest condolences and deepest sympathy.


----------



## buster

Very sad. My prayers go out to Eagles friends and family.


----------



## dkarcher

A very great loss. He was a very inspiring artist that will leave a big void for all of us.
My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Tom McMillan

I'm so very sorry to hear of this loss.  Will be in prayer for family and friends.


----------



## monkeynutz

His work speaks volumes.  None of us could hope for a better legacy.


----------



## Daniel

I'm so very sad, I just spoke with Eagle a few days ago. I will so very much miss him. My prayers to all His loved ones. Right now I am simply stunned and don't really know what to say.


----------



## fyrcaptn

Like many have said, I am saddened and shocked. Life is so fragile and we are not promised tomorrow- nor guaranteed this afternoon. 
When I first started tunring pens, I was at a loss. I had no guidance other than a plethora of poorly written pages that seemed to pick up and end leaving the parts I was unsure of completely out. 
Eagle laughed in his way and offered me his cell phone number and said to call him anytime and he would talk me through any questions I might have. 
His works inspired me and intimidated me to the point that I was afraid/ashamed to ask him my lowly questions. He knew it and put me at ease. As badly as I wanted one (MANY) of his blanks, I knew I was no where near ready to attempt a pen of the caliber his work was worthy of. 
So - I put it on my 'one day' list. And now, that 'one day' will never come. 
I don't know what led to his leaving this site, or the one I 'met' him through. His ways, his mannerisms, the intolerance of the world? Who knows. Doesn't matter now does it?
I hope that we all can learn to get along and take ourselves less seriously and to forgive and accept others. I know I need to. 
Besides praying for him and his family, I also intend to pray for reconciliation and acceptance in the world.
Soar high Eagle...


----------



## pastorbill1952

As I have been thinking about the sudden loss of our friend, it finally dawned on me that yesterday we were celebrating Independence Day.  I think that even he would see the humor in realizing that he (probably one of the ultimate independent thinkers) is truly more independent now than he ever was in this life.


----------



## Rick_G

I am one of those who never met Eagle but as a relatively new turner I am in awe of his workmanship.  A great craftsman has been lost to the world.  Will be praying for his family.


----------



## Malainse

The loss of a true artist...Family and friends will be in thoughts and prayers....


----------



## rtjw

Last night around 12:30 I talked with Lou. It was a complete shock to hear the news and I am saddened that I will never talk to Eagle again. 
As most people know, Eagle and I broke our friendship off some time ago. It was over things that I wish had never happened. For six weeks in the development of Pentarsia, I talked to Eagle daily sometimes five or six times. It was a time that I will never forget. Eagle had contacted me for some axis antler and said he would make a blank for me in trade. He asked what type of blank I wanted and I told him that I wanted a cross in a stained glass window. Then for the next six weeks, he would send pictures for me to look at of stained glass windows. Lynn would also draw stained glass windows and send them to me to look at. It was great listening to him (rarely did I ever get to talk). We formed a great friendship and talked daily. Even after Pentarsia, we still talked and he was part of the reason that I started The Pen Shop. If I would have known that it would have lead to our friendship breaking, I would have never started the D$*@ website. 
With everything that has happened between Eagle and I, I always longed to mend the fences. I called Eagle about a month ago and got his voice mail, I told him I was sorry for everything that happened and wished that we could talk again. I told him that because of some things that happened in my life, I wanted him to know that I loved him and would not want something to happen to either of us without him knowing that. I hope Eagle got to listen to the voice mail and I wish I would have tried to call him again. I will forever carry the burden of knowing that I never got to talk to him and tell him I was sorry.


----------



## ElMostro

My prayers go out to his family.  Pen turning has lost a GREAT one...


----------



## Rifleman1776




----------



## Rifleman1776

I had a long post to go with the picture. Vanished when I uploaded the photo. Maybe I'll try to redo later. Needless to say, it was made with an Eagle blank.


----------



## reddwil

My prayers go out to his family and friends and to all those who had the honor of knowing him.


----------



## johnnycnc

Very sorry to hear of the loss of such a great artist,
Eagle will be sadly missed by me.His work and insight
was an inspiration to myself and many others.
Thoughts and prayers for the family in their time of loss.


----------



## brokenbit

What can I say about Eagle.  I have lost a great friend.  I will miss our phone calls every other day as we would talk for hours.  My wife always said were were worse then two old ladies.  I will miss our arguments on which way to do something and then normally come to an agreement not always (Sometimes I would hang up on him) and then always when he called back I would tell him we lost connection but, I knew that he knew better.  We will miss having him in our home for a couple of nights stay while we piddled in my work shop.  When I drove to Indiana to see my kids I would always plan a stop at Eagles and spend the night and we would spend the time talking shop. 
One of his stays here he gave my wife a pen that he had made from his railroad hat that was his trade mark. We will cherish this.
I will not be the same Penturner without my friends help.  I hope there was no pain and he is at Peace with God.   Our prayers go out to his wife Lynn and family.  What a terrible lost as we have lost a very good friend and a smart smart Penturner.
Good Bye Old Friend

Bernie


----------



## DKF

Prayers for Eagle's family from Nevada....


----------



## laurie sullivan

my sympathy to his wife , family and friend. he and his art will be truly missed.

Laurie


----------



## drayman

when i first came to this forum the first photo i looked at was one done by eagle. he inspired me to carry on, and if it wasnt for his talent, well i wouldnt still be doing pens. god bless and rest in peace eagle , you will be sadly missed. my prayers are with his family and close friends.


----------



## Nickfff

Wow, I cannot believe Eagle has passed away! I was stunned to read this today. I attended the Chicago Pen Show a few months back and met Eagle. In fact, one of the main reasons I decided to go to the show was to meet some other pen turners such as Lou, ED4copies, Eagle, MLK etc. I spoke with Eagle and we all went out to dinner, I sat next to Eagle at dinner and we had a great conversation and I found him to be hilarious. He reminded me of a family friend I grew up with. As a sidebar, I remember him speaking highly of the finish that ED4copies did on acrylic. I spoke with him a couple additional times in followup. He was truly an artist and had an artist's personality. I am bummed that I did not get one of his famous blanks from him. This reieterates a life lesson for me-we need to appreciate each other every day as we are never know how long we have. 

To Eagle's Family: God bless you during this trying time. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Also, I would like to take this opprtunity to thank the many people who have helped me along the way from this forumn. Anthony Turchetta has been extremely helpful and kind to me in my quest to get better in penturning. All the others that took the time to reply to questions. i.e. Lou, MLK, Ed4copies, Robert Johnson etc. Thank you all for your time-you are appreciated.

Nicholas Frederick


----------



## wudnhed

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> Woodworkers & penmakers truly lost a great talent this day. How sad to hear this news.


I feel the same way........


----------



## TellicoTurning

I didn't know Eagle personally, but loved his posts.. I'm saddened that he has left us before I got to know him.  My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## igran7

Like others who have posted, I am very shocked and saddened to hear of Eagle's passing.  I never had the chance to meet him personally, but was fortunate enough to exchange a few emails with him.  My prayers go out to his friends and family.


----------



## GaryMGg

Sharing his JOY


----------



## jwoodwright

I too have loss a friend when William (Eagle) passed.  I've known William a long time, from the start of the IAP.  From the beginning, we seemed to be on the same page.  His talent was much greater than mine.  We started and continued to send emails.  He was a great friend and one day we had hoped to meet and share techniques.  I was always in awe of his work.  I will miss his creative inspiration.  He loved making high end pens from low cost equipment.  I will miss my friend and regret not meeting him in person.  My heart goes out to his family and they are in our prayers.


----------



## PatLawson

After knowing Eagle for over 3 years and exchanging email with him from time to time, I met him last August at the D.C. pen show. Though we did not always agree on things, that had not stopped us from talking about them - sometimes at great length. (If you knew Eagle you know what I mean by "great length") {
I got to meet both Eagle and Lou Metcalf at the D.C. pen show and had a chance to visit with Eagle several times during the weekend. I also had the honor of having Eagle come to our table at the show and serenade me with what he called one his "barroom songs". (He could sing too!) It was an unforgettable experience.
I was shocked and saddened to hear of his death. My sincere sympathy to his family and friends in their sorrow. He was a talented penmaker and a truly unique individual.

Pat Lawson


----------



## darrylm

> _Originally posted by altaciii_
> 
> The mystery of eagle will continue to be a part of the forum for a long time to come.  I never had the chance to talk or meet him but have admired his work from afar.  An artist in the true sense of the word.  He and all the work he would have created will be missed.  Rest in Peace.



Like Alex, I never got the opportunity to meet Eagle but I am an admirer of his work and found his blanks and pens to be some of the most motivating I've ever seen. He will be missed.


----------



## ed4copies

Lou mentioned that Lynn (Eagle's wife) is watching these threads.  


Thank-you all for your sentiments.


----------



## Skye

Man, it's such a shame to go so quickly.

I was able to visit Eagle, Lynn and Paulie at their house, probably 2 years ago. Learned first hand how to make a casing pen, still have the casing of his he gave me.

All great people and I really feel for their loss.


----------



## Grizz

I went looking for pictures of Eagles work.  Can't find ... can someone help.  Thanks.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by Grizz_
> 
> I went looking for pictures of Eagles work.  Can't find ... can someone help.  Thanks.



http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_cat.asp?sqldtl=1066


----------



## DozerMite

I am very sorry to hear about this. I regret not having the opportunity to get to know Eagle. It sounds as if he touched many people in a profound way. Although I never got to know him, I admired his work. It seems like all the great ones are taken way before their time. My thoughts will be with his family and friends through this very hard time. His memory will live on with many.

                       R.I.P.


----------



## RussFairfield

I met Eagle while I was giving a demonstration on polychromatic turning in Hickory, NC several years ago. This guy comes up just as we were breaking for lunch, sticks his hand over the lathe, "Hi, I'm Eagle."

He had been making pens from corncobs and bullets, but was enbarking on his laminated pens and wanted to know everything I could tell him. He pretty much had it all figured out already.

There were a lot of e-mail messages over the following months as he worked to perfect his lacquer finish. He  is one of only 2 people I have ever met who were willing to spend the time to do it right, and his finishes show that he had indeed "got it right".  

Eagle was an interesting guy. He refused to offer step by step insturctions. His philosophy was that if you had the skills to make the pen blanks, you didn't need the instructions, and you could figure it out for yourself. If you needed instructions, this was more than you could handle.

He was one-of-a-kind, and he will be missed.


----------



## splinter99

May he rest in peace, His family will be in our prayers
A true loss to this hobby


----------



## DCBluesman

A touch of irony, today (July 5) marks the fourth anniversary of Eagle joining the IAP.  He had gotten a lathe for Father's Day.  Before then, he had never turned anything.


----------



## Russianwolf

Sorry to hear about this. 

I never got to know Eagle, although I did get his email address from Lou a while back. I had intended to get one of his Eagle Feather blanks which I fell in love with the first time I saw them. 

He was an Artist and will definitely be missed, even by those who never knew him.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Grizz_
> 
> I went looking for pictures of Eagles work.  Can't find ... can someone help.  Thanks.



DCBluesman (Lou) is setting up an album of Eagle's work on his website as a tribute to this great artist.  
(Those of you who knew Eagle well know he is probably going to send a thunderbolt at me for that comment)
Many of us have sent photos to compliment what Lou already had. You might start with the link to that if you want to see a glimpse of the legacy that Eagle has left to all of us who miss him so dearly.

http://www.heritagepens.com/categories.php

Just scroll down to Eagle's Nest  - His work is absolutely amazing.  

 Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Linda had posted earlier in this thread but I wanted to share another side of Eagle outside of pen turning.

Linda and I have a great love of the ocean and our favorite haunt is Key West, Florida.  Shortly after our phone calls began with Eagle we learned that Eagle had lived for a time in Key West.  If anyone has visited Key West then you know that every evening the place to be is Mallory Square for Sunset Celebration.  Eagle was one of the many talented performers each night as the sunset.  He would play the guitar and sing for the tourist that came to watch the day end and the night life awaken.  We had a great love for some of the same types of music and I was in awe to know that he had even played with Pat Dailey.  Linda and I began our trips to Key West in 1994 about the time Eagle left.  

Eagle told me that he applied for a part in Man From La Mancha in his early years at Key West.  One night while performing at Mallory Square a gentleman approached him and asked if he was Eagle (yes he had the name even back then).  The gentleman explain that he was with the Play House that Eagle had applied for the part.  It seems that all mail that they had sent to him informing him of his acceptance was being returned as address unknown.  Eagle asked if the address they had was 1976 Nova Street Key West, FL.  The man reply yes and that the post office had informed him that the address does not exist.  Eagle's response, "well 1976 Nova is my car and I move it every night".

This was one of many stories that Eagle shared with us.  It is one that I will always cherish as it shows the many sides of Eagle.  His talent, his brutal honesty, his quirkyness and his zest for life.  It is so difficult to write and put into words how I feel.  The man infected me more than I realized with his wonderful personality.

Mike


----------



## Leather Man

There is not much more to say about a man with so much talent. I never met Eagle personaly 
but talked to him on the phone numerous times. He was always willing to help anytime help was 
needed. His family will be in our prayers. 
Good-bye Eagle.
Ben


----------



## UKpenmaker

The world has lost a true craftsman in the passing of Eagle
On seeing his work i would say to myself 'How on earth did he do that'
Even though i never knew Eagle, i feel i can say, farewell my friend.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## chuck1250

I never met or had any contact with Eagle, but he had tremendous talent(far more than i ever will) and the had a very strong personality and was not afraid to state how he felt... hopefully by looking at what he accomplished in his blank making we can all be inspired..and we all know he had his friends and his nonfriends...i hope by looking at his relationships with others i can learn to be a better person ( if we all learn something in that aspect that might be a greater legacy than his wood working talent)..... my thoughts and prayers go out to his family and all those who were touched by him...


----------



## WoodenRanger

Eagle's skills and talent are an inspiration.  May God bless and strengthen his family during this difficult time.


----------



## MDWine

Eagle was an inspiration.  Though I didn't know him very well, I will miss him.
God bless Eagle, and his family and friends...


----------



## NCWoodworker

Nobody has inspired me more, given me more confidence or helped me to improve.  He simply did this by teaching me to do it the hard way...to learn for myself.  He kept his processes close to the vest...at least until you made a valiant attempt to do it yourself.  Once he saw that you were trying, he actually loved to help you succeed.  

If he would have just written tutorial after tutorial, I am confident that all of us would not be half of the turner that we are today.  He was right.  I learned so much more trying to figure it out myself...

...and in the end, I continue to reach his heights!

May you see the face of God and smile, Eagle!  God bless your family.

Chris Mathes


----------



## Daniel

Lynn, I know you are reading these posts. My heart is with you and all of those that where blessed to have Eagle in your lives. My prayers will be with you all.
I have spent over 24 hours contemplating Eagle, who I have seen him as and his talent. Eagle was such a massive personality that it is difficult to wrap my mind around. HE has always been a familiar personality to me, desiring to develop the very best, not only in himself but in other. I saw in him a belief that the easy way would only produce less than the best results. there is a real value in achieving things through the greatest effort, not only in results but in personal satisfaction. paying the price to take the tougher road can and will produce results that we never thought ourselves capable of. I believe Eagle knew this long before we had a chance to know him and that this belief simply carried on into his work here. Seemingly contradictory in many ways. Eagle was stead fast in refusing to do such things as tutorials, but would go far beyond most in his efforts to help others. determined to do nothing but see you do it for yourself only to then give you unasked some of his masterful creations. True to His understandings and convictions. Nothing came easily where Eagle was concerned, not even knowing him. But as he demonstrated in so many ways, going the extra mile to know him would reveal a tremendously beautiful soul, that was far beyond any expectations. I believe that this beauty is reflected in his art. I believe that the proof of what he believed is in his mastery of his art. Eagle, you have always been and always will be loved.


----------



## alamocdc

We've been on vacation in Frisco, CO since last Saturday and I haven't had computer access. I logged in using dad's PC to check my email and had a note from Lou. I am literally stunned to the core. As I attempt to type this threw the tears I'm reminded of the many conversations we've had. We didn't always agree, but I have and will always consider Eagle my friend. My prayers go with Lynn and the rest of the family. He was truly a master craftsman and now soars with eagles of different sort. I am deeply saddened by this news and words fail me. Go with God, my friend.


----------



## PR_Princess

I, like so many others, have struggled with this news over the last few days. Eagle touched so many lives.  He was such a dynamic force. And everything he did he did with passion and full conviction.  Many of us were privileged enough to be counted as a friend.  For some of the closest, as was so typical of Eagle, he went over the top.  He always treated us as more. Not as just a friend, but as a type of family.

I will not list his talents, virtues or failings in this venue. That I will leave to others. However, I would encourage all of you that have a story to share to continue do so. I believe that Eagle would like nothing better. That is his true legacy after all. As long as we remember him â€“ through his art, in our memories, or in our hearts he will be with us. 


Eagle is  - and always shall be, -  my friend.


----------



## coach

I admire the man for never doing anything half way.  He did everything to the fullest.  He did not only show this in his craftsmanship, but everything.  If he liked you it was to the fullest, if he did not like you it was to the fullest.  I experienced both.  When I first started talking to Eagle on the phone I called him Yoda.  He always talked in almost a code.  If you really listened, there was a lot you could learn from that code.  He sent me on several wild goose chases while I was trying new projects.  When I would get so frustrated I couldn't function he would just laugh and give me another clue until I worked through the problem.  I always wondered what it was like to be able to envision projects through his eyes.  He saw the world in a very different and unique way and couldn't understand why everyone didn't understand.  Lynn and his family are in my prayers.  The great pencrafter will be missed.


----------



## BigRob777

Wow, I hadn't heard from Eagle in a couple of years, until a few weeks ago, when he bought a box of blackwood cut-offs from me.  I was looking forward to seeing what he would do with them.  He was (in my opinion) the best at what he did.  I will never forget that during his first phone call to me, he called me "Mary".  What a unique talent and personality.  I'll be praying for his family.

I won an auction of two of his sexy woman blanks and still have them.  I'll think of him, when I turn them, in years to come, when I have more skill.
Rob


----------



## Fred

Even though I did not know personally I feel a great loss to this community of friends.

May he rest in peach and in the presence of our Lord. May peace be upon his family and relatives and all that knew him.

Eagle, you must know that you are greatly missed by us all!


----------



## Aderhammer

Take care eagle.  I did not know you personally nor did i have the pleasure of turning one of your blanks.  Hopefully St. Peter will give you a lathe up in heaven.  Your contribution to the penturning community is more than a 1,000 of us could have contribute.  Your talent and skill has motivated us all into trying harder in our penmaking.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

I have been away for a few days and just got emails through the Guild with word of Eagles passing. I have read each post and am sad that I didnt know him better. I had the chance to talk briefly with him (I didnt do the talking) and he left quite an impression. He will be missed.
If there are some blanks left of his, perhaps an auction may help his family, and some could have a momento of his talent.
May God bless his family and friends at this time.


----------



## emackrell

What a sad loss.  Lynn, please accept my sincere sympathy.  You and your family are in my prayers.  

Eagle epitomized for me a lot of what I like best about this hobby -- the creative spark burned hot within him, he was relentless in pursuit of a better way to do things, and eager to help anyone who wanted to learn.  I think I did my best work on the blanks he made for me because I didn't want to feel that I'd let him down after all the talent and effort he'd poured into making them.  And I wish I'd tape-recorded our conversations on the symbolism of the Crusader cross pens!
Au revoir Eagle.... till we meet again.

Eileen


----------



## DCBluesman

All,

I am indeed saddened by the news of EAGLE's passing.

I am one of the great CNC "unwashed" that never got a chance to know the real person in EAGLE.  All of our conversations and interactions were to put it mildly "strained".

I have always subscribed to the idea of a world of different views and his was one different from mine.

With that said, I am truly astounded by the influence this man had on so many people.  I have read through all the posts detailing the interaction that people have had with this great man.  Our disagreements aside, anyone that can affect so many people in a positive way must be a good spirit at heart.  While I never knew the man, I recognize the spirt and wish his family well and know he will be with friends as he moves to another place.

I'm sure that his heavenly workshop will be at the opposite end of the building from the heavenly cnc penturners shop.  I hope in my time beyond, I can walk down that hall sit and talk to him about life and all it's interesting twists.

To his family and his incredible group of friends, my heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to all.

God Bless
Dan Symonds
AKA CNC_MAKER


----------



## ed4copies

Thanks for your entry Eileen.

Eagle spoke VERY highly of Eileen and her quest for a very special blank (which turned into a series of blanks).  She wanted to emulate the Crusaders' shields.  When Eagle researched it, he found there would be a severe technical challenge to create a detail that "No one would notice".  We spent HOURS on the phone together as he "bounced off" dozens of alternatives to make it correct.  Why?  Because it was important to be CORRECT.  And, this had special meaning to him, because it was "for our service people" as he put it.  

Much of what he said to me was said "confidentially".  I am not ready to break that bond yet.  But, seeing Eileen's post reminded me of his dedication to detail -- to honor tradition while breaking NEW ground in penmaking.

Lots of memories -- he was a BIG man, especially where US service people were involved.  Died on the 4th of July -- appropriate.


----------



## Chasper

I hardly knew him, but it hurts.  
Ed introduced us; "have a thick skin and avoid BS" he said.
I called, he returned, question asked, answer given.
Then I thought, why did he need to help me?
Why did Ed go to the trouble to send me to him?
Because they care, and so do I.
Why do these guys raise money for a member friend in need?
Because they care, and so do I.

I'm saddened, my prayers are with his family and friends, loss hurts!
To my fellow pen people, he helped because he cared, he made us better.
I takes a legend to leave a legacy.


----------



## Scott

I just got back from a long weekend with family.  I opened Lou's E-Mail first, because I always enjoy getting mail from Lou.  To find that Eagle has left us!

I have known Eagle for years.  He had a knack of calling me on my cell phone when I was at Wal Mart.  Don't ask me how, but he caught me there a couple of times!  We didn't always get along, but I think I surprised him a couple of times by agreeing with him when he didn't think I would.  I feel a debt of unfinished business when it comes to Eagle.  Expectations that I haven't lived up to yet.

I hope his family finds some peace in hearing the measure of his impact upon us in this group.  He has touched so many of us on a personal level.  We will truly miss him!

Bye, Eagle!

Scott.


----------



## TAFFJ

My sincere symapthise to Family and Friends from across the pond.


----------



## kent4Him

I only met him once and counted it an honor.  I pray for peace for his family.


----------



## Paul in OKC

I was away from my computer for the weekend as well. To see this is very sad. I am fortunate enough to call Eagle a friend. Though we never got to meet face to face, we spent time in many phone calls to each other exchanging thoughts or ideas, or swapping me making a gadget for him in exchange for a couple of blanks. The blanks of his I turn will certainly be done with an even greater respect. I'll miss ya, Eagle!


----------



## ilikewood

Eagle and I got along just great and I can't believe he is gone.  What an artist and great craftsman.  I still have one of his blanks I traded for an entire box of wood of mine.  I guess I will have to save it for that special pen I will keep in my own collections as a reminder of him.

I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## kruger

It is a very sad day for all who like penturning.
I did't know him, but he works very well. 
My prayers go out to Eagles friends and family.


----------



## Nolan

I was gone for a long holiday weekend and just now am getting back to catch up on IAP, this isnt a post I wanted to read. I talked with Eagle on an occasion and we talked of a blank he was going to make for me. We never got that completed and I have never seen his work in person, but just looking at the photos you can see he had tons of talent. We had a great conversation that day and I am sorry I never had more with him. May he effortlessly glide with the thermals.


----------



## bigvoots44

I posted earlier regarding the passing of the eagle. In my opinion he was a masterpiece turned by the hands of god. From what everyone has to say about him he was like one of his blanks. perfect in its own right. There are some who broke friendship with him over a matter of opinion. Now they are sorry the never made up. Let this be Eagles legacy. NEVER BREAK UP A QUALITY RELATIONSHIP OVER SOMETHING ABOUT WHICH WE DIFFER. WE ALL HAVE OUR FAULTS. Always look at the other side. We always can learn from the opinions of others, but, we can't replace them or make amends once they are gone.


----------



## les-smith

I can't believe what I'm reading.  Eagle and I had talked a few times and he had sent me some items for free.  He was the first person to make realize what a great family we have here at the IAP.  What few conversations we had I had always appreciated his 
to-the-point attitude.  Undoubtedly when God made him he broke the mold.  He was one of a kind and he'll be greatly missed.  I'll pray for his family to make it through this trying time and those that will be in the future.


----------



## CSue

As so many others here, I've been off-line a few days.  I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Eagle.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of Eagle's family and friends dealing with such a great  and sudden loss!

One of the first blanks I saw in this site was one of Eagle's blanks.

I was dumbfounded!  How in creation did he DO THAT!

It wasn't until I had the joy and privilege to meet him at the Chicago Pen Show this May, that I grasped a hint of his "How."  He was like my dear brother . . . genius!  What he could "see" in his mind he could bring forth in his art.  His blanks, his pens are art at it's finest.  

Eagle had the gregarious, glad-to-meet-you, what's up attitude that made one feel at ease right away.  He came around the table, stuck his hand out toward me and said, "Hi!  I'm Eagle. Glad to meet a fellow pen-turner!"  

I am ever so grateful to have had the honor of meeting him and seeing his work first hand.  

Can't wait to see what you do next, Eagle!


----------



## jttheclockman

Wow, It is a shock reading this. I am a new comer to pen turning and turning in general but I joined this site because of people such as Eagle when he was still on this site. I admired his work as well as all the talented craftspeople here. He will be truely missed and my sympathy goes out to his family and friends. I never met the man and never spoke with him but somehow in some strange way it feels like I have just by seeing his work. His work speaks volumes. I am amazed as I read the various tributes in this post, by the number of people he reached out and touched and spoke to and offered help to. The penturning world lost a great talent but Heaven sure gained a great soul. May he rest in peace!Life is too short.


----------



## redfishsc

I'm embarrassed that I did not notice this thread until just now, and even then only after PastorBill pointed it out to me. 


Eagle was beyond being 1 of a kind. Eagle was Eagle there will never be such a bird of prey that will teach us as he did. 


If I could attach an mp3 to this thread for Eagle, I think some Skynyrd "Freebird" would fit Eagle the most.


----------



## DocStram

I've been out of town since last Wednesday and have been on the other side of the Digital Divide.  Cav called me on Saturday morning with the heartbreaking news.

You may remember that "Special Blank" that I won in the last birthday bash. Eagle had promised a custom made blank ... they don't get any more special than that. We spoke over the phone about it a few times and exchanged quite a few emails. I told him that I would gladly accept any of his blanks .... but, he wouldn't hear of doing that. He wasn't about to send "just any" of his blanks. We decided that it would be a special surprise blank for my wife to commemorate the memory of our daughter. Unfortunately, it was my turn to frustrate Eagle. I just couldn't seem to give him enough to go by for his design of the pen.

I then received what I consider a classic Eagle email. "Offer rescinded" he wrote. I wrote back trying to explain to him that because of my hearing loss I have a hard time talking over the phone. He wrote back and said that he felt the same way about emails. We had a unique relationship of frustrating each other while still caring. How did I know Eagle cared?  A few days after the "offer rescinded" email, Cav called me saying that Eagle wanted him to serve as the intermediary. Eagle was still conceptualizing it at the time of his passing.

Eagle loved his wife and his family. He was a man of conviction and determination. He was a true artisan. His legacy will live on.


----------



## TBone

This is very tragic news.  I never had the pleasure of meeting or talking to Eagle.  However he did post a compliment on one of my pens and I considered that from the "master".  I will forever enjoy looking at the pictures of his creations and probably wonder forever how he made them.  May God welcome you Eagle and hopefully, one day, we will all meet.


----------



## barryu

He was one of the few people that I knew of and admired his magnificent work before I met him.  I immediately knew who he was as soon as he showed me one of his pens.  His advice to me was to always carry one of my pens with me.  I will now carry his memory with me always, too.javascript:insertsmilie('[V]')


----------



## clthayer

I have had one small contact with Eagle.  He was certainly a unique person and I hope that some day I am one tenth the artist that he was.

He will be greatly missed and his family is in my prayers

Christian


----------



## OldYankee

Not to detract from this truly tragic loss, but I am 58 years old now and I had a heart attack back in 1996. Every year I see my cardiologist and every year he asks me "Are you taking that 81mg aspirin every day like I told you?". I always say "yes" and he adamantly reminds me "That little pill will do more for preventing another heart attack, a stroke, or an aneurism than all of those other medications you are on." I just want to plead with all of you other "middle-aged" guys (and gals), please minimize your chance of meeting with Eagle sooner than we might like by taking that little 81mg pill every day so we can continue to, as the Byrds put it in the great song: "Turn, Turn, Turn". 

DISCLAIMER: Now that, of course, assumes that you are not allergic to aspirin and that you will be sure to check with your doctor to get concurrence. I am not a doctor, and I don't play one on TV and, if I did, I'd be like just like Dr. House. Nuff said!

Say hi to my Mom for me Eagle!

&lt;Chris "Old Yankee" Curtis&gt;


----------



## GBusardo

I read this post a couple of days ago, it's taken that long to sink in.  I have never seen Eagle's work in person, never met him, and I don't even remember if he and I wrote in the same post.  Yet I feel a loss that's hard to explain.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Oh my.

I just returned from vacation and just heard.

What truly sad news to hear.


----------



## Dario

I haven't posted in a while and this surely is a very sad news.

I've had some emails and phone conversation with Eagle.  We have our own disagreements but respect is always there.  He offered me free blanks made to my specifications but I felt it is wrong and unfair for me to take them.  He has the tenacity of a pit bull and it took me months to shake him off from his offer.  Now, I am almost sorry I didn't take him on his offer.  It would have been a treasured blank/pen to remember him by.

Like most genius and gifted people, he was misunderstood by some but those who opened their minds and took time to understand him were rewarded immensely.  Long after his banning, he monitors this forum and helps on the background.  I remember him sending me emails to work as intermediary so he can send messages/answers/help to people who posted questions/problems.  He touched a lot of people in his own way and will be missed for a long time.

May God bless him and all those he left behind.


----------



## alamocdc

I'm back at the computer from vacation now and this news has had a few days to sink in. I will always regret not taking the time to stop and meet the man I most consider my penturning mentor on our trips to NC to see our son at Camp LeJeune. It would certainly have been worth the few extra miles. But I also have one other regret. Our last conversation (a month or so ago) was not how I wanted to leave our relationship. I have no desire to try and mimic (b/c that what it would be at best) many of his designs. There is no "duplicating" the blanks he made. Eagle-ish is about all we can hope for. I have, however, created mimics of two of his earlier designs. I don't have the patience, nor desire, to try his more complicated ones. That was partly our last conversation. It ended with him saying, "Maybe one day I can copy something of yours." While some might tend to get puffed up and huffy over such a comment, it had the opposite effect on me. I like experimenting and trying new things, but it seems every time I have an idea, someone posts it before I can. Not complaing, that's just the way of things. But Eagle's remark was coded. Like Travis said, Eagle talked in code and if you understood it, you'd learn. So what he was really telling me was to get back to thinking outside the box and do something original. And I could tell he wasn't happy with me (you weren't the only one to frustrate him, Al!). Within a few weeks of that conversation I did just that. I just never got to let him see it.  But his was a friendship that I will cherish and think on always.

Lynn, no words can do justice to my sorrow for you and the family. Our pain is insignificant compared to yours. You are all in our prayers. And know that I will always be thankful for the relatively short time I was able to share talking to him.


----------



## GaryMGg

I'd like to share some of our journey with y'all.
We returned home from Eagle's Last Rite last night.
We visited with Lynn, Paulie, Paulie's beautiful baby girl, and 
Lynn & Eagle's family for several hours and had a chance to share
some good memories.
Eagle's grand-daughter is 4 months old and just the most precious
little girl you'd wanna hold. She's got bright blue-gray eyes and
a wonderful, happy smile.
We gave thanks for the time we shared with him then bid Eagle farewell
on his travels to return to his Father.
I'm sure he's smiling upon each of us thankful we're looking out for
Lynn, Paulie and his granddaughter while he can't be around.

I want to thank each of you who is reaching deep within' to share your
good memories and being generous to our extended family. It really means
a lot to me to see this outpouring of love.

Peace,
G


----------



## DCBluesman

I received this email last night.

*I am writing in hopes of getting a message to all the people who have posted on this forum.(Eagle's Last Flight) I am William Hawkes and Eagle was my Stepfather. I would just like to send a very heart felt thank you out to all of you. It has meant alot to my family; especially my mother, to read your kind words. It is amazing to see how many people he has touched with his craftsmanship. I thank you and wish you all the best. God Bless you all!!!* 

Eagle will be interred with his parents and brother in the family plot in Connecticut today.  At the family's request, the graveside gathering will be family only.

The costs for a funeral home gathering and services, the transportation of our departed friend and the burial costs are significant.  If you can spare a few dollars to assist in these expenses, please make a donation through PayPal to Eagle@heritagepens.com .  Many of you already have and I thank you.  The fundraising will continue for a few months as I know some of you need to work this into the family budget.


----------



## ahoiberg

very heart-breaking news. i, like others, never knew eagle, but couldn't stop looking at his pens that live on at this site when i first learned of his work. a true pioneer. my thoughts and prayers go to all who knew him and especially to his family.


----------



## Snazzypens

I know for me when I made a pen that was not everyone cuppa tea. I had a go at a inside out pen. It was quite ugly, but Eagle saw potential in it and he was the first ot email me and commmend me for trying it and he had immediate suggestions to making it better. Not once when I had a go at making something out of the box he always wrote to me to encourage me and I will miss that about him. He gave so much advice to me, He blessed me with taking hte time to speak to me on numerous times. i was fortunate to receive one of his blanks that he made. and i used that pen as a charity auction that made $300.00. When I told him about what I ahd did he sent me a brother for it. For no reason just because i used mine in honor of my grandmothers passing and I used the money to support what she was passionate about so he sent me a new blank. He was a great one of a kind man and what I had ot do with him he was always great. A straight shooter but you knew where you stood. I personally love that trait. My own father is the same so I appreciated it very much. I like ot know if people think it rubbish I will be told so if there is room for improvement tell me that too and Eagle could always do that with me online or offline here. 
bye Toni


----------



## DCBluesman

Friends -

As some of you have read, Lynn (along with Pauline and baby Charlie) stopped by on the way back from Connecticut to South Carolina.  I have met Lynn before and talked to her on numerous occasions, so it was not unusual at all for her to stop.

During our dinner conversation, Lynn asked me to let each of you know how important each message is to both her and to members of her and of Eagle's families.  Lynn continues to read the messages and finds comfort in how much Eagle meant to so many of you.  

Members on both sides of the family are discovering another side of this multi-faceted man and are astonished at the impact he has had on so many lives in such a short period of time.  

I can tell you that the expressions of sympathy have made a dramatic impression on Lynn, one I could see in her eyes.  Lynn is not comforatble with the computer, so she asked that I convey her sincere appreciation for the kindnesses shown Eagle in life and the kind words shared on his passing.  She will continue to monitor the site and stay in touch with the "extended family".

Please keep the family in your thoughts and prayers.  I have seen how it strengthens them.


----------



## Darley

Thanks for the up date Lou as you know Eagle touch down here Downunder too, my though still with your friend and family


----------



## pete00

Add my thoughts and prayers as well...

I forwared this site to a friend of mine, so i thought id pay a long past due visit.
One of Eagle's pen was on the front page, I was going to send him a note then i saw this post.

A few months after joining, i signed up for the pen in the hat, I made a pen for Lou. A little while latter i received a message from Eagle saying he liked it.

I was amazed that the "master" would take the time to tell me that. We chated a few times off and on. My first comment to him was always, "how many sites have you been banned from this week", he'd chuckle and say "dont know I havn't counted today". He always helped me when ever we talked.

His spirit will live on through all the folks he helped....


----------



## bananajeep

I never had the honor to meet or speak with Eagle.  His craftmanship is and will be legendary.  I have gone through Lou's gallery of his work too.  Price:  Priceless!! 

It is so nice to know that an international community can come together to honor someone like Eagle.  I am so glad to be a part of this.  

Prayers are with Eagle's family and Friends

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman

Received this evening.



> Dear Lou,
> 
> My name is Tonya Hawkes and Lynn Prisavage is my mother and Eagle was really my father in many ways. Often stubborn, as I am myself and we did have some differences (mom has always said that's because we are too much alike), but he was the only father I had in my life for the last 17 years and I am grateful for everything bit of inspiration that he has given to me!
> 
> It's an awful situation that we find ourselves in when someone we love passes on, but we learn to cope with the loss and deal with the things that need to be taken care of. I love and miss him an awful lot, but I just wanted to say how gracious I am that he found a friend in you. My mom keeps filling me in on all of the things you and some of the other pen-turners have been doing to help in any way possible. We are grateful for all that everyone has done and appreciate everything. I just wanted to thank you personally for being such a good friend to Eagle for the time that you knew him and thank you for much for all that your doing to help my mom. Please forward my thanks to all that have been helpful. All of you will never have any idea how much this means to her or to me. Especially all that you have done personally. It is very appreciated and I personally cant thank you enough and I know that my mom feels the same way!
> 
> Thank you again for being so kind.
> 
> Tonya L. Hawkes


----------

